# Liquor store owner stops robbery



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got this link in an email this morning. I'm surprised this happened in California. 



https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/video-he-shot-my-arm-off-wounded-robber-screams-out-after-shotgun-wielding-store-owner-lands-one/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=20220805_FridayDigest_394g&utm_campaign=/digest/video-he-shot-my-arm-off-wounded-robber-screams-out-after-shotgun-wielding-store-owner-lands-one/



"Cope, who retrieved his shotgun in the intervening moments, fired upon the suspect right when he entered the store and began the stickup.

One can hear the wounded perp yell out, “He shot my arm off! He shot my arm off,” as he frantically exits the store. "

Losing the use of an arm would be a just punishment for the perp. I hope Mr. Cope recovers from his heart attack quickly.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I saw him do a interview yesterday, and he seems to have recovered just fine. That's a tough old man, 80 years old a shooting it out with armed robbers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hope I am as sharp as him when I'm 80.


----------



## Pobept75 (6 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I got this link in an email this morning. I'm surprised this happened in California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loosing his head would be a better solution.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow! Good for him! 

And indeed, it is surprising that he is being supported, not vilified, in SoCal.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

This thread should be relocated to somewhere other than "The Great Outdoors"


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fishindude said:


> This thread should be relocated to somewhere other than "The Great Outdoors"


Why? This old man survived an encounter with a vicious wild beast. And there are many more of them roaming around in the wild.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Fishindude said:


> This thread should be relocated to somewhere other than "The Great Outdoors"


It was supposed to be posted in the home defense and gun forum. When I start a thread the forum part vanishes. My mistake, mods can move it if necessary.

I just looked and the 2 forums are over an inch apart on my tablet. I don't have any idea how it ended up in great outdoors.


----------

